# Do wild animals develop the taste for human flesh once they eat a human?



## permute (Feb 5, 2016)

Is that why those who hurt humans are hunted down and killed?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know about a "taste" but a definate connection of humans are food, yes.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

O6 is right. It isn't so much that they acquire a taste, but they learn that we can be defeated and as such are an inconsequential obstacle in the way of a meal.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You have to put down critters that eat humans. Does it once and now you are just food to the carnivore.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Timothy Treadwell and his girlfriend were both consumed by the grizzly bears he loved. I think it was bubbles and tootles that killed them in their tent whilst they communed and worshiped them in Alaska. He gave them stupid names and felt like he could live among them like some kind of hippy kindred spirit. The Alaska DNR did not care for him or his ideas. The DNR found the two juvenile bears protecting what was left of their bodies. The bears had identified human flesh as a food source. Both bears are now in bear heaven and Treadwell is......well, wherever dead hippies go.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd reckon they do as much as people develop a taste for them in SHTF. when you're hungry a dog or cat may be fine vittles.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If it's any consolation, I don't reserve this reaction to harm just for animals.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Word is that humans are too salty for a predators first choice. Typically they become maneaters because they have trouble catching anything else.
Personally I thought the people I have eaten to be quite tasty. :-D


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

permute said:


> Is that why those who hurt humans are hunted down and killed?


Wild animals, by nature, should be afraid of humans or at the very least weary. If an animal kills and eats a human they no longer fear humans and must be put down.

And for the record Squatch's don't eat people. But I am not beyond licking a few!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I could hang out with Ralph, however I would pop him upside the head every so often just to keep him in check.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> .
> Personally I thought the people I have eaten to be quite tasty. :-D


Me too... and they always ask for me to do it again!!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I think it depends on the human. Hillary Clinton, not so much. Kate Upton ... seconds please!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sort of after they eat human they figure out that we are easy prey.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Wild animals, by nature, should be afraid of humans or at the very least weary. If an animal kills and eats a human they no longer fear humans and must be put down.
> 
> And for the record *Squatch's don't eat people*. But I am not beyond licking a few!


that's not what I heard skookum means cannibalistic devil. And one not forget about the wendigo or skin walker.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> Me too... and they always ask for me to do it again!!


Midgets don't count.


----------



## permute (Feb 5, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Timothy Treadwell and his girlfriend were both consumed by the grizzly bears he loved. I think it was bubbles and tootles that killed them in their tent whilst they communed and worshiped them in Alaska. He gave them stupid names and felt like he could live among them like some kind of hippy kindred spirit. The Alaska DNR did not care for him or his ideas. The DNR found the two juvenile bears protecting what was left of their bodies. The bears had identified human flesh as a food source. Both bears are now in bear heaven and Treadwell is......well, wherever dead hippies go.


Just because some body parts were found in Bear 141 don't mean Treadwell was killed by it. Huguenard was supposedly left alone after Bear 141 dragged Treadwell off to the woods. Fishy all around.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been told I'm a cunning linguist but I'm not sure why. Often there's not enough of a break for witty banter. 

All jokes aside I think of that sports team that was on the plane that crashed in the mountains. And they resorted to eating their dead mates to survive. Pretty sure they aren't walking around with a knife and fork in their pockets drooling as some prime candidates walk by. 

The Tigers in India sure like those little brown folk carrying water around on their heads though. 100s go missing every year. 

Sharks feasted on human when the Indianapolis sank but there was no rise in shark attacks in that area afterwards. It was an opportunistic thing. 

In the animal kingdom we are just another animal. 

Some people scrape their peas into the waste bin and others gobble them up. To think a predator doesn't have a preference is to think we don't. We do. And so do they. But for hunters anything is better than nothing and unfortunately I think that's where human prey falls. It's just an opportunity for a meal.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Word is that humans are too salty for a predators first choice.


I'll bet I taste like bacon and donuts.



Ralph Rotten said:


> Typically they become maneaters because they have trouble catching anything else.


That broccoli is an elusive vegetable!



Ralph Rotten said:


> Personally I thought the people I have eaten to be quite tasty. :-D


I hear the crushed dreams and tears of liberal-millennials who can't get their way are especially delectable - like escargot and truffles.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> I'll bet I taste like bacon and donuts.
> 
> That broccoli is an elusive vegetable!
> 
> ...


most predators are not omnivores they are carnivores so broccoli would not be on the menu but the animal that eats it would.
most animals are very specific on the target prey they have evolved for that particular prey to catch it. this is why some animal when the habitat is destroyed go extinct think of Polar bears they are designed for cold environments and hunt animals the live there such as seals when seals decline so do the bear population - some may argue this is not true because most animals will eat other animals not usually on the menu case in point humans so this leads to believe that it is true most are opportunistic and will eat for survival anything they can catch humans are the easiest thing to catch we have lost and replaced our instincts with technology and take everything for granted. Wild animals don't.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think I could hang out with Ralph, however I would pop him upside the head every so often just to keep him in check.


It's okay, when it comes to eating humans, you're not my type. Wrong anatomical configuration.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> most predators are not omnivores they are carnivores so broccoli would not be on the menu but the animal that eats it would.
> most animals are very specific on the target prey they have evolved for that particular prey to catch it. this is why some animal when the habitat is destroyed go extinct think of Polar bears they are designed for cold environments and hunt animals the live there such as seals when seals decline so do the bear population - some may argue this is not true because most animals will eat other animals not usually on the menu case in point humans so this leads to believe that it is true most are opportunistic and will eat for survival anything they can catch humans are the easiest thing to catch we have lost and replaced our instincts with technology and take everything for granted. Wild animals don't.


It is interesting that you make this last point. I keep an aquarium of wild mice in my writing room, and I like to add a few domesticated mice to the mix just to observe the differences in their sociological behaviors. It is quite surprising. Domesticated mice are dumb, just stupid as bricks compared to wild mice...but they actually have the same IQ potential (I have tested by wilding domestics and found them to be every bit as smart as naturally wild mice.)

Essentially the domesticated mice have no culture. They don't even know they are nocturnal anymore. They crap and pee anywhere they please, climb over the tops of other sleeping mice, and expose themselves to all sorts of risks.

I actually see a lotta human behavior in the wild mice. Actually, humans retain a lotta their animal instincts and habits. We inherited our firmware from other mammal predecessors.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Wild animals, by nature, should be afraid of humans or at the very least weary. If an animal kills and eats a human they no longer fear humans and must be put down


Are wild boar the only exception? I heard that they instinctively just attack


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's all about the food chain ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, " Were are you on it ? " ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lmao


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Are wild boar the only exception? I heard that they instinctively just attack


Not sure on that. I don't have a lot of experience with wild boar. Unless an animal is protecting territory, young ones or food they really do just want to get away from us.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> It is interesting that you make this last point. I keep an aquarium of wild mice in my writing room, and I like to add a few domesticated mice to the mix just to observe the differences in their sociological behaviors. It is quite surprising. Domesticated mice are dumb, just stupid as bricks compared to wild mice...but they actually have the same IQ potential (I have tested by wilding domestics and found them to be every bit as smart as naturally wild mice.)
> 
> Essentially the domesticated mice have no culture. They don't even know they are nocturnal anymore. They crap and pee anywhere they please, climb over the tops of other sleeping mice, and expose themselves to all sorts of risks.
> 
> I actually see a lotta human behavior in the wild mice. Actually, humans retain a lotta their animal instincts and habits. We inherited our firmware from other mammal predecessors.


Ralph, your not helping out your persona or reputation here ..........


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Are wild boar the only exception? I heard that they instinctively just attack


I not sure how many "wild boar" I have interacted with over the years but it is at least in the high hundreds. If you count sows it is easily in the thousands. I can only remember a handful being agressive in the woods. Every one of them I was trying to see just how close I could get. Now as a good guess at least half and more like the majority were agressive when dogs, traps or a holding pen were involved. Realy the only ones not agressive in the pen were juvenile. Same with the dogs. In the trap more were just trying to find a way out. After a few days in the pen they figured out there was no way out and then they would charge the fence when I was close to it.


----------

